

Russians Eagerly Participate in Medical Experiments, Despite Risks - esalazar
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/27/business/global/russians-eagerly-participating-in-medical-experiments-despite-risks.html

======
wildart
That's nothing compared to horrors of the first part of 20th century.

